# Capital Gains tax on a UK property sale?



## davit (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi,
I am currently living in Turkey and have non-resident UK status.

I am selling an investment property in UK next month ( march 2014 ) and will make about 100k gain. 
Since I am non-resident I will not pay any CGT in UK or Turkey.

However, I want to move to Portugal and become a resident there.

If I move to Portugal and register as a tax payer during this year ( say in July 2014 ) 
will I have to pay Capital Gains Tax on the UK sale to the Portuguese tax authorities ?

To avoid this, would I have to waıt until January 2015 to make the move ?

Can anyone help ?

Thanks


----------

